# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  للنقاش ( 10 ) : ما الفرق بين " العلم " و " المعرفة " ؟!

## طالب الإيمان

بل متى نصل ... إلى " اليقين " ؟!
حياكم الله

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

إنما الفروق بينهما واردة باعتبار كل فن ففي اللغة مثلا من يجعلهما سيان .
و منهم من يفرق بينهما بأن يجعل العلم متوجها إلى أحوال المسمى و المعرفة إلى ذاته .
و من الصوفية من يحعل العارف أخص من العالم .
ومن أهل المنطق من يُنيط المعرفة بالمحسوسات و العلم بالمعقولات .
و من أصحاب الفروق الأصولية من يَنُصُ على فرق آخر وهو :
أن العلم غير مسبوق بجهل و أن المعرفة مسبوقة به فلذلك نصف الله بالعلم و لا نصفه بالمعرفة و لكن هذا التفريق يُشكل عليه بعض آي القرآن كمثل قوله تعالى : " والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا وجعل لكم " فوصف ما كان مسبوقا بالعلم و لم يصف بالمعرفة .
و الله أعلم و أحكم ،،،

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

الفرق بين "العلم" و "المعرفة":
 جاء العلم بمعنى المعرفة ، كما جاءت بمعناه ، ضمن كل لفظ منهما معنى الآخر ، لاشتراكهما في كونهما مسبوقين بالجهل 
   و أعلم ما في اليوم و الأمس قبله * * * لكنني عن علم ما في غد عم 
   وأوضح أبو هلال العسكري في " الفروق اللغوية" الفرق بين العلم و المعرفة ، فقال :"إن المعرفة أخص من العلم لأنها علم بعين الشيء مفصلا عما سواه ، والعلم يكون مجملا و مفصلا "
 وفي المقابسات للتوحيدي أن المعرفة أخص بالمحسوسات و المعاني الجزئية و أن العلم أخص بالمعقولات ، و المعاني الكلية "

----------


## خلوصي

> بل متى نصل ... إلى " اليقين " ؟!
> 
> 
> حياكم الله


البداية شهور أربعة تتجوّل فيها في أرض الله مناديا " يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين " ..؟!
أو تقرأ فيها " مدونة الإيمان المكي " .. ؟! و تستقرئها ..؟!

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

جاء في تاج العروس

 وفي البصائر ,المعرفة ادراك الشئ بتفكر وتدبر لاثره وهى أخص من العلم والفرق بينها وبين العلم من وجوه لفظا ومعنى أما اللفظ ففعل المعرفة يقع على مفعول واحد وفعل العلم يقتضى مفعولين وإذا وقع على مفعول كان بمعنى المعرفة وأما من جهة المعنى فمن وجوه أحدها ان المعرفة تتعلق بذات الشئ والعلم يتعلق بأحواله والثانى أن المعرفة في الغالب تكون لما غاب عن القلب بعد ادراكه فإذا أدركه قيل عرفه بخلاف العلم فالمعرفة نسبة الذكر النفسي وهو حضور ما كان غائبا عن الذاكر ولهذا كان ضدها الانكار وضد العلم الجهل والثالث أن المعرفة علم لعين الشئ مفصلا عما سواه بخلاف العلم فانه قد يتعلق بالشئ مجملا ولهم فروق أخر غير ما ذكرنا.


قلت{أبو البراء}أغلب من شرح الأصول الثلاثة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عرفوا العلم بمعنى الإدراك{راجع شرح العثيمين و شرح عبد الله الغنيمان و صالح الفوزان} وهو تفسير ذكره الراغب,و عرفه الشيخ علي الخضير في شرحه للأصول الثلاثة بالمعرفة.

قلت و تعريف الخضير فك الله أسره أقرب لأنه هو مراد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في رسالته حيث قال{الأولى العلم وهي معرفة الله ومعرفة نبيه ومعرفة دين الإسلام بالأدلة}.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

هل تستقيم الثلاثة : المعرفة / العلم / اليقين 
في قرَن واحد 
إذا قلت : 
العلم : هو القدر اليقيني من المعرفة .

----------


## أسـامة

العلم قطعي
والمعرفة ظنية
...
فلذلك الله يوصف بأنه عالم... ولا يوصف بأنه عارف.
...
فمعرفتك بالشيء لا تفيد إحاطة العلم به ... وعلمك بالشيء إحاطة بمعرفته.
ومعرفتك بالشيء إنما تمر بمراحل معرفية حتى تعلمه.
...
هكذا أو نحوه سمعته من الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله بتصرف.

----------


## قوافي الشعر

> العلم قطعي
> والمعرفة ظنية
> ...
> فلذلك الله يوصف بأنه عالم... ولا يوصف بأنه عارف.
> ...
> فمعرفتك بالشيء لا تفيد إحاطة العلم به ... وعلمك بالشيء إحاطة بمعرفته.
> ومعرفتك بالشيء إنما تمر بمراحل معرفية حتى تعلمه.


 المشاركة أعلاه من أجمل الإجابات التي قرأتها في هذا الموضوع


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد

هذه أولى مشاركاتي فأتمنى أن تكون ذا نفع 



العلم:- إحاطة تامة وكاملة
المعرفة:-دورة تكميلية أو مكملة للعلم

حينما نقول أن الله جل جلاله ( عالم ) فهذا يعني أننا جزمنا بحق أنه محيط بكل شيء ولا يحتاج إلى إكمال فهو كامل منزه عن النقص سبحانه وتعالى

قال الله تعالى : " والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا " 

الوصف في الآية الشريفة يدل قطعياً بأن العلم(تام وكامل) في حين أنه قبل خلق المخلوق كان على النقيض من ذلك: " لا تعلمون شيئاً " .....فمتى يتحصل العلم...؟ بالتعلم ومتى يقال للإنسان بأنه(عالم)....حينم  ا يدرك جوانب العلم (بالتعلم)

والله أعلم...

أتمنى أن لا أكون قد أثقلت بكلامي هذه الصفحة الجميلة أو شوهتها بخربشتي فهي إلى جانب أقلامكم نقطة في بحر تحتمل الخطأ

دمتم بخير

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*-المعرفة هي مجموع المدارك البشرية التي لم تحقق شروط العلمية  الثلاث / الموضوع-المنهج- القانون هكذا درّسنا أستاذ الإقتصاد السياسي في الجزائر 

 *-وبهذا فالمعرفة أوسع من العلم وإختلاف الآراء راجع إلى الإختلاف في التعريف الدلالي للمصطلحات والله أعلم

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

> العلم قطعي





> والمعرفة ظنية
> ...
> فلذلك الله يوصف بأنه عالم... ولا يوصف بأنه عارف.
> ...
> فمعرفتك بالشيء لا تفيد إحاطة العلم به ... وعلمك بالشيء إحاطة بمعرفته.
> ومعرفتك بالشيء إنما تمر بمراحل معرفية حتى تعلمه.
> ...
> هكذا أو نحوه سمعته من الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله بتصرف.


وفقك الله..
أخرج الإمام أحمد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "تعرّف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة" فوصف الله تعالى بالمعرفة
والتفريق بأن هذه ظنية وتلك يقينية هي من تكلفات المتكلمين 
قال تعالى "يعرفون نعمة الله ثم ينكرونها" وقال "ويدخلهم الجنة عرّفها لهم"
وقال "وقل الحمد لله سيريكم آياته فتعرفونها"
وكذلك دعواهم بأن هذه مسبوقة بجهل دون الأخرى
والراجح والله أعلم أن المعرفة ألصق بالأمور المحسوسة وإن كانت تستعمل في المعاني
والرائحة تسمى عَرفاً
لولا اشتعالُ النار فيما جاورت...ماكان يُعرف طيب عَرف العود
أما العلم فهو أشمل وأعم "إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء" 

تنبيه:اختيار الفاضل طالب الإيمان -حقق الله طلبته- هذه المناقشة لتكون في قسم العقيدة مع تصريحه في صلب موضوعه يعني أنه لم يرد النقاش اللغوي الصرف
ولكني رددت على من نقل أن الله لا يوصف بالمعرفة


والله أعلم

----------


## عصام عبدالله

> ... فوصف الله تعالى بالمعرفة
> .....
> ولكني رددت على من نقل أن الله لا يوصف بالمعرفة
> 
> 
> والله أعلم


هذا الوصف هو من باب : ( نسوا الله فنسيهم ) أو ( يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم ).
والله أعلم .

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

لاموجب لهذا التأويل فالمعرفة ليس صفة نقص أصلا 
والنسيان يأتي بمعنى الترك وخداع الله لهم حقيقي بأن يطبق عليهم أحكام المعاملة بالظاهر
ثم يدخر لهم الدرك الأسفل من النار يوم القيامة , 
ألا ترى أن الله نسب لنفسه خداعهم ونسيانهم لتضمنها معانيَ صحيحة ولكنه لم ينسب لنفسه الخيانة ولو على سبيل المشاكلة؟
فقال سبحانه "خانوا الله فأمكن منهم" ولم يقل "فخانهم"
والله أعلم

----------


## عصام عبدالله

شكراً لك أخي الكريم ابن عبد الهادي 
لو كنت سأرسم هذه المعاني على دوائر متفاوتة السعة - بحسب فهمي - لرسمتها كما يأتي :
الدائرة الأولى الأوسع : المعرفة . وهي استجماع للمعلومات ، أو وصول معلومات عن الأشياء إلى الذهن ، وهي على درجات بحسب القرب والبعد والحس والروح ... تصور إجمالي عن الحقيقة .
الدائرة الثانية : العلم . وهو إدراك حقيقة الشيء على ما هي عليه أو انتظام المعلومات في الذهن طبق حقيقتها في الخارج . تصور = الحقيقة .
الدائرة الثالثة الأصغر : اليقين .
واليقين درجات : علم اليقين وهي أوسع دوائره ثم عين اليقين ، ثم أعلى درجات اليقين : حق اليقين .
ولذا فالمعرفة متخللة بجهل ومسبوقة به ومنقوضة به (وبدا لهم من الله ما يكونوا يحتسبون) والحسبان من دائرة المعارف .
ونقول : هو عارف بالله ؛ لأنه لا أحد يطيق تصور عظمته سبحانه على الحقيقة .
ومن الخطأ الفجّ قول بعضهم : ربنا يعرف ... والصواب أن : ربنا يعلم .
وعلم الله تعالى طليق كل الطلاقة ، فلا يحده تدريج ولا دوائر وسع كل شيء علماً كما وسع كل شيء رحمة ( وهو يدرك الأبصار ).
وهذا تفصيل التعريف في المشاركة السالفة :



> هل تستقيم الثلاثة : المعرفة / العلم / اليقين 
> في قرَن واحد 
> 
> إذا قلت : 
> 
> العلم : هو القدر اليقيني من المعرفة .


نسألك أن يعلمنا ما يفعنا وينفعنا بما علمنا .
والله أعلم .

----------


## عصام عبدالله

لعل وجه إطلاق العرف على الطيب المنبعث من العود أنه يتخلل الهواء تخلل الجهل للمعرفة ، أو تخلل المعرفة للجهل .
وقد رأى ابن فارس أن العَرف والمعرفة من أصلين .
وإرجاعهما إلى أصل واحد أولى .

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

> ومن الخطأ الفجّ قول بعضهم : ربنا يعرف ... والصواب أن : ربنا يعلم


بوركتَ ..
لابد من اعتبار السياق في اثبات الصفة
فإن كانت الصفة مطلقة أطلقناها 
وإن كانت مقيدة ذكرناها مقيدة 
والله أعلم ..

----------


## أسـامة

> وفقك الله..
> أخرج الإمام أحمد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "تعرّف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة" فوصف الله تعالى بالمعرفة
> والتفريق بأن هذه ظنية وتلك يقينية هي من تكلفات المتكلمين 
> قال تعالى "يعرفون نعمة الله ثم ينكرونها" وقال "ويدخلهم الجنة عرّفها لهم"
> وقال "وقل الحمد لله سيريكم آياته فتعرفونها"
> وكذلك دعواهم بأن هذه مسبوقة بجهل دون الأخرى
> والراجح والله أعلم أن المعرفة ألصق بالأمور المحسوسة وإن كانت تستعمل في المعاني
> والرائحة تسمى عَرفاً
> لولا اشتعالُ النار فيما جاورت...ماكان يُعرف طيب عَرف العود
> ...


راجع كلام الشيخ العثيمين في شروحه للعقيدة الواسطية وكتاب التوحيد... وكما قلت



> هكذا أو نحوه سمعته من الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله بتصرف.

----------


## أبوحازم الحربي

هذا مَحَلُ نِزَاعٍ عند أهل العلم، أكثرُ أهلِ العلمِ - والمسألة لُغَوِيَة - : أن العِلْمَ بمعنى المَعْرِفَة، والمَعْرِفَةُ بمعنى العِلْمِ فهما مُتَرَادِفَانِ . وبهذا قال أبو الخَطَّاب في (شرحِ التَمْهِيد) واستدل بقوله - تعالى - : (الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ)، قال : (يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ) ثُمَّ قال : (وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ) يعلمون أنكَ رسولَ الله، حينئذٍ أَرْدَفَ هُنَا أو عَبَرَّ عن المَعْرِفَةِ بالعِلْمِ فَدَلَّ على أن المَعْرِفَةَ هي العِلْم .
وذهبَ بعضهم إلى التَفريقِ، ولم يُوْجَد ضَابطٌ صحيحٌ يُمْكِنُ التَعْوِيلُ عليه في الفَرْقِ بين المَعْرِفَةِ والعِلْمِ، ولذلك أهل الأُصُول يَذكُرُونَ هذه المسألة ثُمَّ يَذكُرُونَ أنواعًا من الضَوابط في التَفْرِقَةِ بينهما، أشهر ما ذُكِرَ : بأن المَعْرِفَةَ يَسْبِقُهَا جَهْلٌ، والعِلْمُ لا يَسْبِقُهُ جَهْلٌ . يعني لا يَعْلَم ثُمَّ يُقَالُ فيه : عَالِمٌ وعَارِف . أما الذي لا يَسْبِقُهُ جَهْلٌ كَعِلْمِ الله - عزوجل - نقول : هذا عَالِمٌ ولا يَصِحُّ أن يُقَالَ فيه عَارِف . هذا أشهر ما قِيْلَ . اهـ
من شرح شيخنا
أحمد بن عمر الحازمي حفظه الله تعالى
للأصول الثلاثة

----------


## ابن عبد القادر

أحببتُ أن أضيف تفريق ابن القيم
قال في مدارج السالكين: (والفرق بينه وبين المعرفة من وجوه ثلاثة:
أحدها: أن المعرفة لب العلم ونسبة العلم إليها كنسبة الإيمان إلى الإحسان وهي علم خاص متعلقها أخفى من متعلق العلم وأدق.
والثاني: أن المعرفة هي العلم الذي يراعيه صاحبه بموجبه ومقتضاه فهي علم تتصل به الرعاية.
والثالث: أن المعرفة شاهد لنفسها وهي بمنزلة الأمور الوجدانية التي لا يمكن صاحبها أن يشك فيها ولا ينتقل عنها وكشف المعرفة أتم من كشف العلم والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.)
ولكن يشكل عليه أن المعرفة جاءت في القرآن في سياق الذم، قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ اللهِ ثُمَّ يُنْكِرُونَهَا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ؟!

----------


## ابن البيطار

موضوع  ثرى  يستحق  المرور  والتوقف للتأمـــــــل

----------


## أبو إسحاق الوهرانى

للرفع لانه لم يتضح الامرولم نستقر على كلام أرجوا التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الراغب الأصفهاني

السلام عليكم احبتي في الله هذه اول مشاركة لي اسال الله ان تكون جيده وهي عبارة عن نقل من كتاب المفردات للراغب الاصفهاني ص560.
المعرفة والعرفان:إدراك الشيء بتفكر و تدبر لأثره, وهو اخص من العلم , ويضاده الإنكار , ويقال: فلان يعرف الله و لايقال :يعلم الله متعديا الى مفعول واحد,.....ويقال :الله يعلم كذا و لا يقال : يعرف كذا ,لما كانت المعرفة تستعمل في العلم القاصر المتوصل اليه بتفكر..............

----------

